# Captain Reginald Featherstone of Newhaven



## mobo

Hi Everyone
In my family tree I have a Reginald Featherstone who was married to an Annie C. White (Nance as she was known) in Newhaven in 1916 and this is where they both lived. Nance ran a confectioners shop at 4 Bridge Street. Reginald was apparently the youngest ferry captain working out of Newhaven on the Dieppe route. I was trying to find more detail about him, i.e. where he was born and, perhaps a picture of him at work aboard his ferry. Am I asking too much I wonder but perhaps one of you lovely people might know something I don't. So, in anticipation, I say thank you.
Mobo


----------



## bert thompson

Welcome Mobo to this wonderful site
Am sure you will get results on here
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Mobo.
I'm sure someone in the crew will be able to point you in the right direction.
Meanwhile explore the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Mobo to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## benjidog

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you enjoy the site and that someone can help with your query.


----------



## Bruce Carson

Mobo, from Michigan, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
Good to have you onboard.

Bruce


----------



## billyboy

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer.
I was born and bred in Newhaven (1942) I recall the name Featherstone. In fact there was a Cafe/restaurant called Featherstones in Bridge street next to Woolgars passage. try exploring the following kink. you may discover more as its all about OLD Newhaven
http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/index.aspx. Hope that helps for you


----------



## gdynia

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

mobo,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around the site. (Thumb)


----------

